# in need of e-47 pump



## accurate_plower (Oct 12, 2004)

i bought a plow truck that has an e-47 on it . I need the cover that bolts on to the bottom of the pump with 4 bolts. I dont know why it is gone, but i hear it is needed to operate the plow! Thanks in advance


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to plowsite!!
Check ebay. They're starting to fill up with snow plow equipment. :waving:


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

It sounds like you are missing the angle block. Do you have the 2 fittings(or fitting and hose) to hook up your power angle rams. With out the angle block and with the plate over that spot you pump is an E-46. The angle block is expensive to replace.


----------



## accurate_plower (Oct 12, 2004)

*pump*

the part i need is right below the motor. On the very bottom there is a plate that bolts to the pump with four bolts, and if you take the cover off, there are two gears right there. I dont have the cover.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

call cpw or angelos they have good prices or ebay


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is a guy who sell rebuilds on ebay


----------

